# Bits for tongue relief



## niko (29 December 2011)

Recently acquired a new tb mare who i think has a very sensitive tongue which required tongue relief. Does anyone have, or tried  the bomber happy tongue bits? as they do look better than the verbindend.
I have tried her in a NS tranz lozenge which was a disaster she hated it and did a lesson with a full cheek with a copper peanut which was better, but not terrific.
Back, teeth and health all hunky dory, just if she is not happy she is hard to control and sets herself against the contact and constantly chomps at.
Any advice on tongue relief with some control a bonus!


----------



## kerilli (29 December 2011)

i'd try a nathe probably, and depending on how that went (they're perfect for some horses, but too soft and vague for others in my experience), i'd then try a Hippus. have a look at 
http://www.hippus.ch/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=55

you could pm me if you would like to try one.


----------



## becca1305 (29 December 2011)

myler bits? might be worth a go. They have different levels and methods of alleviating and spreading tongue pressure from what I can gather  haven't used one yet myself.


----------



## Mike007 (29 December 2011)

Try a waterford, they are not just for pullers, there is far less pressure on the tongue, and above all no nutcracker effect.They look scarey but are very gentle bits really.


----------



## kerilli (29 December 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Try a waterford, they are not just for pullers, there is far less pressure on the tongue, and above all no nutcracker effect.They look scarey but are very gentle bits really.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, i have to disagree with this. Sure, any bit is only as harsh as the hands using it, BUT the waterford has a lot of joints so is very mobile. It's great for teaching horses not to lean, but it can also do a lot of harm, especially with a rider who saws with the hands (and some riders have 'alien hand syndrome' - they really have no control at all over what their hands are doing.  I'd never describe it as a gentle bit.


----------



## Zerotolerance (30 December 2011)

Definitely try a Myler. I have an oap horse who bit his tongue badly years ago in an accident leaving a massive lump just where the bit sits. Having tried just about every bit known to man, he has 2 Mylers- a snaffle for everyday use and a pelham for showjumping. Can't remember the name of the specific models- but they're the ones described as having no tongue pressure. For him a nathe or happy mouth produced a reaction like he'd had barbed wire put in his mouth and he just stood bolt upright in a waterford ( the one and only time he's ever reared!)


----------



## Janette (30 December 2011)

Ditto the waterford.  Not every horse will accept them.

Ported bits give tongue relief and there are various amounts of 'port'

http://horsebitbank.com/english-dee-ring-comfort-snaffle-259.phtml 
look at the mouthpiece not the sides - there are a variety of sides available.

Another type
http://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/P/...th_Hooks_30_33_Myler_ported_barrel-(584).aspx

And another....
http://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/P/Forward_tilt_ported_barrel_30_36-(574).aspx

http://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/P/...th_Hooks_30_33_Myler_ported_barrel-(584).aspx

As you can see, there is a huge range of 'tongue friendly' bits - perhaps a call to a bit bank would be helpful?


----------



## flyingfeet (30 December 2011)

Lots of choice out there : 

Sprengers do the RS Dynamic range 
NS have verbindend, starter and team up 
Cotswoldsport have the tongue saver range

There is lots of choice with cheeks and action too- tongue saver cartwheel gag:


----------



## Mike007 (30 December 2011)

kerilli said:



			Sorry, i have to disagree with this. Sure, any bit is only as harsh as the hands using it, BUT the waterford has a lot of joints so is very mobile. It's great for teaching horses not to lean, but it can also do a lot of harm, especially with a rider who saws with the hands (and some riders have 'alien hand syndrome' - they really have no control at all over what their hands are doing.  I'd never describe it as a gentle bit.
		
Click to expand...

Its certainly not a"fool"proof bit,but because it has almost zero nutcracker effect and floats , horses often find it very comfortable.As for that tonguesaver cartwheel gag, that actualy applies pressure to the tongue.


----------



## just-me (30 December 2011)

Another vote for myler, if you go to there website you can fill out this form they will advise you. I think ts the MB33 mouthpiece that offers maximum tongue relief

http://www.toklat.com/bitting_assistant.php


----------



## flyingfeet (30 December 2011)

Mike007 said:



			As for that tonguesaver cartwheel gag, that actualy applies pressure to the tongue.
		
Click to expand...

Mike i don't think you've studied this bit - it has a very shaped mouthpeice, which means it always acts on the bars first and applies very little tongue pressure. Obviously in this particular bit the cheeks apply an upwards gag action to raise the head, followed by poll pressure to lower the head, depending on the weight of the riders hand. The cartwheel also aids in steering and hence why you saw a lot of riders at Olympia with this bit. As an aside it can also be used with a curb too.

The tongue saver works, as I stopped a horse from sticking out its tongue with one, and without using a noseband to close it (I was actually using a loose ring or baucher version, as I needed rocket fuel for this fellow rather than brakes!)

Ergonomics wise, a waterford is a nice fluid bit that allows easy swallowing, however it applies even pressure across the bars and tongue, so does not offer tongue relief per se (but many horses find this far more preferable than having their tongues squeezed and bruised from a single joint)


----------



## Zerotolerance (31 December 2011)

Just checked and it is the MB33 Mouthpiece that my "deformed tongue" horse has. According to Myler it has "no tongue pressure" and defo works for mine.


----------



## Mike007 (31 December 2011)

Jen_Cots said:



			Mike i don't think you've studied this bit - it has a very shaped mouthpeice, which means it always acts on the bars first and applies very little tongue pressure. Obviously in this particular bit the cheeks apply an upwards gag action to raise the head, followed by poll pressure to lower the head, depending on the weight of the riders hand. The cartwheel also aids in steering and hence why you saw a lot of riders at Olympia with this bit. As an aside it can also be used with a curb too.

The tongue saver works, as I stopped a horse from sticking out its tongue with one, and without using a noseband to close it (I was actually using a loose ring or baucher version, as I needed rocket fuel for this fellow rather than brakes!)

Ergonomics wise, a waterford is a nice fluid bit that allows easy swallowing, however it applies even pressure across the bars and tongue, so does not offer tongue relief per se (but many horses find this far more preferable than having their tongues squeezed and bruised from a single joint)
		
Click to expand...

Because this "tongue saver"bit is mounted on a bar within the cartwheel,when the reins are used on the lower ring the bit will rotate in the mouth. Because the bit arms are cranked the link in the centre pivots down onto the tongue.A loose ring version will work in an entirely different manner,It will reduce pressure on the tongue, the bit in the picture will not.


----------



## Tammytoo (31 December 2011)

Google this - Rockin "S" raised snaffle bit. 

They can be purchased in this country from Western  Saddler, but it is not a "western" bit.


----------



## dkwp (4 January 2012)

Another vote for the Rockin S snaffle bit. My haflinger loves his. He's more responsive in it than he's ever been before.


----------

